# RO systems -- advice?



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi everybody,

Some of you might have seen my thread about lead. Anyway, I am now in the market for an inexpensive reverse osmosis system to make my water drinkable.

I'd really appreciate your suggestions about what system to buy and where to buy it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://www.bwiplumbing.com/products/SR%2d4-Stage-RO{47}DI-75-gpd-Standad-System.html

This is what I used for my SW tanks, and it works great - 0 TDS after the RO/DI. For drinking water, you can always just it as a 3 stage filter (no DI), or maybe Tyler can substitute the DI for another prefilter for use as a drinking water stsyem.

If you need a storage tank, maybe this one?
http://www.bwiplumbing.com/products/Reverse-Osmosis-System-5-Stage-50-GPD.html


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I got mine from Melevs Reef, about 170 plus shipping. Does not include the drinking water resevoir. I've tested this and it too is zero ppm tds.

http://www.melevsreef.com/shop/index.html


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.aquasafecanada.com/onlin...ms-c-2?zenid=e424120c6fc976f4a57fa2cfc0778347


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Have you considered a lead removing cartridge filter?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I didn't know such things exist. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

heres a great article on our site for reading...

Reverse Osmosis FAQ

our RO and RO/DI systems will remove the lead!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for that FAQ, BWI. I would like to know if those tank things that look like propane tanks (reservoirs?) are necessary for a cold water line installation (so that R/O water comes out the regular faucet) and what parts are required to connect the system to the cold water line under a sink. 

Thanks


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

kinda confused on what you are talking about with the tanks.. can you explain.. also found some great information from the Toronto Water site.. i posted the article here


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

BWI,

I have one of your 5 stage RO units and it works great very happy. but I do have a question: How do you get drinking water out of the unit ? (you would have to by-pass the DI unit correct?

Thanks,


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

characinfan said:


> Thanks for that FAQ, BWI. I would like to know if those tank things that look like propane tanks (reservoirs?) are necessary for a cold water line installation (so that R/O water comes out the regular faucet) and what parts are required to connect the system to the cold water line under a sink.
> 
> Thanks


The tank is for storage of water - its more convenient and easier on the filters than running them on demand. Also, you'll have a higher flowrate out of the reservoir tank than from the unit directly.

It can connect to your water mains directly with added fittings (1/4") to your cold water supply line under your kitchen sink or you can connect it to the pipe with something called a piercing saddle valve.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

TBemba said:


> BWI,
> 
> I have one of your 5 stage RO units and it works great very happy. but I do have a question: How do you get drinking water out of the unit ? (you would have to by-pass the DI unit correct?
> 
> Thanks,


You need to put a tee between the RO membrane and the DI cartridge. On the T, you'd put a ball valve to get your drinking water which has gone through the RO membrane, but before it goes through the DI cartridge. Close the flow, and the water goes normally through the DI.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> You need to put a tee between the RO membrane and the DI cartridge. On the T, you'd put a ball valve to get your drinking water which has gone through the RO membrane, but before it goes through the DI cartridge. Close the flow, and the water goes normally through the DI.


Thanks  so the tee goes between the second and third filter?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well its a 5 stage unit, most likely filters 1, 2 and 3 are prefilters, 4 is the RO membrane and 5 is the DI cartridge. So you want to tee off the lime between 4 and 5.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Where can I find a cheap RO Unit ? Prefferably under 100$ , near markham or scarborough ?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Try the dump. A new membrane will cost $100.00


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow ,LOL .how much am I looking for for a simple ro setup for shrimps ?


----------

